
Universal ancestor of all life on Earth was only half alive - metafunctor
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2098564-universal-ancestor-of-all-life-on-earth-was-only-half-alive/
======
galaktor
Interestingly, I only learned about proton gradients and the relation to the
vents a few days ago - in the documentary series "Wonders of Life" [1]. As a
non-biologist, I've been enjoying the show a lot. It's on Netflix (at least in
the UK).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wonders_of_Life_%28TV_series%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wonders_of_Life_%28TV_series%29)

